# Magic Space Saver Step Ladder



## Siimplyloco (Oct 1, 2014)

We felt the need for a small step ladder, and Jan found this one which was delivered today. I was sceptical at first, but this one is strong, well made, and it folds up! All for £25 plus delivery. It will sit on the empty scooter ramp when not in use. Well pleased.
John









Details here:
Step Tidy Ladder, Doggee Baggee items in thegadgetstanduk store on eBay!


----------



## invalid (Oct 1, 2014)

I'm kind 'a getting the feeling that if it's blingy, you got'a have it, I'd bet she who must be obeyed despairs. Looks good, but how do I get this past the other half?


----------



## Siimplyloco (Oct 1, 2014)

invalid said:


> I'm kind 'a getting the feeling that if it's blingy, you got'a have it, I'd bet she who must be obeyed despairs. Looks good, but how do I get this past the other half?



It was 'er indors that wanted it! She paid for it too...
Ain't I lucky?
John


----------



## Byronic (Oct 1, 2014)

Now if it additionally completely folded out and made an 8 step roof access ladder? But I guess that would be expecting too much for £25.


----------



## Fazerloz (Oct 1, 2014)

I always say you can never take too many step ladders on holiday with you. :have fun:


----------



## Byronic (Oct 1, 2014)

Fazerloz said:


> I always say you can never take too many step ladders on holiday with you. :have fun:



You never know, but the newly on the market Stannah Stairlift Mobile Home Version should cover all  unforeseen eventualities, bit more than 25 quid though.


----------



## Fazerloz (Oct 1, 2014)

I'm on an aire in France and there looks to be one or two that could do with a stair lift.


----------



## Siimplyloco (Oct 1, 2014)

Byronic said:


> You never know, but the newly on the market Stannah Stairlift Mobile Home Version should cover all  unforeseen eventualities, bit more than 25 quid though.



You can buy one here! As you say, a bit more than £25 though.
Powerstep Lifts | Portable Step Lifts | Step Lift | Steplift |


----------



## Byronic (Oct 1, 2014)

siimplyloco said:


> You can buy one here! As you say, a bit more than £25 though.
> Powerstep Lifts | Portable Step Lifts | Step Lift | Steplift |



They actually show a platform hoist being used to access a motorcaravan, you'd have to be a committed (as in determined) motorcaravanner to have to depend on something like that to pursue your hobby. No ladders for me, just hold on to the gutter a backward flip and I'm on the roof....usually.


----------



## invalid (Oct 1, 2014)

Byronic said:


> They actually show a platform hoist being used to access a motorcaravan, you'd have to be a committed (as in determined) motorcaravanner to have to depend on something like that to pursue your hobby. No ladders for me, just hold on to the gutter a backward flip and I'm on the roof....usually.



That's the advantage of being dyslectic, I thought your log on was BIONIC. I've just had a TKR and am part of the borg, but even so I think the back flips out for a while.


----------



## invalid (Oct 1, 2014)

siimplyloco said:


> It was 'er indors that wanted it! She paid for it too...
> Ain't I lucky?
> John



She must have you well insured?  :cheers:


----------



## Fazerloz (Oct 1, 2014)

invalid said:


> That's the advantage of being dyslectic, I thought your log on was BIONIC. I've just had a TKR and am part of the borg, but even so I think the back flips out for a while.



Total kinetic regeneration didn't know you could get that . Int NHS great. :fun:


----------



## Fazerloz (Oct 1, 2014)

invalid said:


> She must have you well insured?  :cheers:



If he was she would have bought those rickerty ones and given them a kick the first time he was up them.


----------



## invalid (Oct 1, 2014)

You'd better get all surgery done pretty dam quick, this lot will have us all paying ASAP, they seem to have forgotten that we've paid in all our lives.


----------



## Fazerloz (Oct 1, 2014)

invalid said:


> You'd better get all surgery done pretty dam quick, this lot will have us all paying ASAP, they seem to have forgotten that we've paid in all our lives.



Next time I'm in I will tell them to save a few bob and just give me a bottle of that black jollop for cancer instead of the £30000 injection someone was on about the other week.:have fun:


----------



## Teutone (Oct 1, 2014)

siimplyloco said:


> We felt the need for a small step ladder, and Jan found this one which was delivered today. I was sceptical at first, but this one is strong, well made, and it folds up! All for £25 plus delivery. It will sit on the empty scooter ramp when not in use. Well pleased.
> John
> 
> 
> ...



Like it! I will keep an eye on the sellers store, there is a note saying other heights will be added later.


----------



## Tezza33 (Oct 2, 2014)

Teutone said:


> Like it! I will keep an eye on the sellers store, there is a note saying other heights will be added later.


I like it as well, I use our Zip Safari Room if we are away so this step will be useful, another great post from simplyloco


----------



## Teutone (Oct 2, 2014)

tezza33 said:


> I like it as well, I use our Zip Safari Room if we are away so this step will be useful, another great post from simplyloco



I used to lift my wife on my shoulders to zip the side panels into the awing...


----------



## phillybarbour (Oct 2, 2014)

Nice little piece of kit


----------



## Tezza33 (Oct 2, 2014)

simplyloco keeps finding things that cost me money, it isn't good for a Yorkshireman to see his posts


----------



## Byronic (Oct 2, 2014)

You can't have too many posts on a ladder tread, sorry I meant thread, but this one takes things to new heights.


----------



## maingate (Oct 2, 2014)

Byronic said:


> You can't have too many posts on a ladder tread, sorry I meant thread,* but this one takes things to new heights*.



Sounds like a step too far.


----------



## Byronic (Oct 2, 2014)

maingate said:


> Sounds like a step too far.



That comment is a bit over the top. Any more like that and matters could escalate


----------



## maingate (Oct 2, 2014)

You just love to have a platform don't you.


----------



## vwalan (Oct 2, 2014)

be going downwards soon though . you cant always stay at the top.


----------



## Byronic (Oct 2, 2014)

maingate said:


> You just love to have a platform don't you.



It's just my stile !


----------



## maingate (Oct 2, 2014)

Byronic said:


> It's just my stile !



Be careful where you *tread*.


----------



## Tezza33 (Oct 2, 2014)

I was doing some decorating, so I got out my step-ladder. I don't get on with my real ladder.


----------



## iveco4x4 (Oct 2, 2014)

Can they be used as sand ladders ?

Rich


----------



## vwalan (Oct 2, 2014)

no but this thread could be folded up and put on the back shelf . ha ha .
i blame that plumloco .


----------



## Siimplyloco (Oct 2, 2014)

I think that you lot have _wrung_ the life out of this thread!
John


----------



## vwalan (Oct 2, 2014)

siimplyloco said:


> I think that you lot have _wrung_ the life out of this thread!
> John



bet you will be buying your gear in topshop from now on . or is it still out of reach .


----------



## maingate (Oct 2, 2014)

siimplyloco said:


> I think that you lot have _wrung_ the life out of this thread!
> John



I disagree.

We can easily get an* extension.
*


----------



## vwalan (Oct 2, 2014)

then we can always use one of these in an emergency .emergency ladders . | eBay


----------



## Fazerloz (Oct 2, 2014)

It seems like we could do with a combination of them all


----------



## Byronic (Oct 2, 2014)

Give me a ladder in a pair of tights leading to a magic space, over a Magic Space Ladder anyday!
But each to their own preference.


----------



## vwalan (Oct 2, 2014)

Byronic said:


> Give me a ladder in a pair of tights leading to a magic space, over a Magic Space Ladder anyday!
> But each to their own preference.



didnt realize you wore tights . ha ha . 
 never mind i,m tight fisted dont like spending . hee hee . 
have you polished that nice van lately . ?


----------



## Byronic (Oct 2, 2014)

Versatile item of clothing....tights, some m/cyclists wear them in winter, can be used to polish the motorhome the tights that is not the m/cyclists. Can be used as an emergency fan belt, a garotte and not least of all when knotted makes a viable rope ladder.


----------



## Byronic (Oct 2, 2014)

Byronic said:


> Versatile item of clothing....tights, some m/cyclists wear them in winter, can be used to polish the motorhome the tights that is not the m/cyclists. Can be used as an emergency fan belt, a garrotte and not least of all when knotted makes a viable rope ladder.



Did you mean "tights fisted"? You'd find them more effective worn over your legs!


----------



## Siimplyloco (Oct 2, 2014)

Byronic said:


> Versatile item of clothing....tights, some m/cyclists wear them in winter, can be used to polish the motorhome the tights that is not the m/cyclists. Can be used as an emergency fan belt, a garrotte and not least of all when knotted makes a viable rope ladder.



Agreed. When the wiper motor failed on my old MG Midget Mk 1 my then girlfriend kindly donated her tights to use as the motive power!
John
Yes, I used to wear them on cold motorbike trips....


----------



## Byronic (Oct 2, 2014)

I thought you were about to say something about your garotte usage! Blame that "If only to hear heavy breathing again" quote of yours!


----------



## maingate (Oct 2, 2014)

siimplyloco said:


> Agreed. When the wiper motor failed on my old MG Midget Mk 1 my then girlfriend kindly donated her tights to use as the motive power!
> John
> Yes, I used to wear them on cold motorbike trips....



Tights .... or in my case pop socks, are ideal for getting rid of squashed insects on the front of the van.

Put a cleaning cloth inside a pop sock, immerse in hot soapy water and start scrubbing. It's the best method I have found so far.


----------



## Siimplyloco (Oct 2, 2014)

maingate said:


> Tights .... or in my case pop socks, are ideal for getting rid of squashed insects on the front of the van.
> 
> Put a cleaning cloth inside a pop sock, immerse in hot soapy water and start scrubbing. It's the best method I have found so far.



So you didn't engineer the failure of your wiper motor in order to get your girlfriend to remove her tights.....?
John


----------

